# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quick survey?

## cherokee

Would anyone be interested in a quiz tomorrow night at 7pm (13th Feb) ?

If I get more than 5 replies to this, then I would like to do this ?  ::

----------


## Kenn

7.00pm is a little too early for me sorry to say.

----------


## goldenguernsey

yeah, why not its a long time since we had one

----------


## cherokee

Sorry about there being no quiz last night - my internet decided to shut down !!!  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Rangers1

i would like to take part in the quiz count me in

----------


## KabTak47

hope you get a few to attend, but Canucks buying me a pint, so I would be rude to refuse her offer, psssssst dinna tell her the price of a Pint went up on Friday

----------

